# Piedmont or Leesville



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

My wife and I are nearing retirement and she hinted at wanting a pontoon boat on a quiet lake. I was figuring on a 10 HP lake where I could troll for Muskies or anchor and fish. We are about the same distance from each lake, although Piedmont is closer to work.

Thoughts on which lake and why would be appreciated.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That's a hard choice. Leesville gets a lot of trolling pressure in the summer but always kicks out fish. Piedmont is probably my favorite but I live 20min from leesville. As for anchoring to fish leesville has more weeds and more fallen trees. Decent crappie fishing at leesville and way underfushed for saugeye. Piedmont is a great numbers lake for saugeye and you can get into schools of white bass. Hope that helps with some info


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

Labdaddy3 said:


> My wife and I are nearing retirement and she hinted at wanting a pontoon boat on a quiet lake. I was figuring on a 10 HP lake where I could troll for Muskies or anchor and fish. We are about the same distance from each lake, although Piedmont is closer to work.
> 
> Thoughts on which lake and why would be appreciated.


Leesville has its moments BUT it is turning into a full contact lake. I have fished it for 50 years and it definately has gotten worse in last five years. It is no longer peaceful and or quiet there any more...except in December - March. Most of the time the lot is full by 8:30 am and there are way too many fisherman pounding the fish. Now add increasing numbers of kayackers and even guys flying drones out there and it is no longer much fun to fish there. My advice is to stay at Piedmont for the following reasons. 1) it is way quieter and peaceful there. 2) less boats per acre of lake space with less fishing pressure there. 3) saugeyes are easier to catch there and are not impossible to catch as they are at Leesville. 4) nice smallmouth bass at Piedmont. 5) water color is less clear there and fish are easier to catch. 6) few kayackers there. 7) No drones. 8) Biggest muskie in Ohio every year usually comes from Piemont. In summary. Piedmont is bigger and quieter with less fisherman/acre and the fish are easier to catch. Nuff said.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

You might also want to consider Clendening. There is less activity there and it is much quiter than either of the other two.


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

I would recommend salt fork
Lots of quiet areas and not limited to 9.9. Also cheaper to dock a boat


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Labdaddy3 said:


> My wife and I are nearing retirement and she hinted at wanting a pontoon boat on a quiet lake. I was figuring on a 10 HP lake where I could troll for Muskies or anchor and fish. We are about the same distance from each lake, although Piedmont is closer to work.
> 
> Thoughts on which lake and why would be appreciated.



Labdaddy, I would be interested to hear what you ended up doing. We are in the same boat and trying to pick a lake where I can fish for muskies primarily and then for some eyes or bass when it's slow. I've been looking hard at Piedmont and wondered where you ended up.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

JMO, but I consider Clendening "the dead sea".
Salt Fork is a zoo sometimes. I don't think you can go wrong with Piedmont!!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Clendening the "Dead Sea" for sure. Every time I go I'm amazed at such a pretty place is so lousy. Oh, I do catch fish elsewhere.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

jacer6725 said:


> I would recommend salt fork
> Lots of quiet areas and not limited to 9.9. Also cheaper to dock a boat


Speed boat city during the summer it's horrible


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Absolutely speed boat city. Spend a lot of time on Lake Erie but consider Salt Fork way more dangerous. On Erie you usually only have to worry about the weather killing you not idiots in chevy engine boats.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Speaking of Erie, my best fishing buddy got tired of his wife and killed himself so I'm looking for someone to go up this Summer when my wife can't, which is most of the time. I live about 1.8 mile from Atwood Dam. BTW I'm 69 so You would need to help launch the boat etc.


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

I live in Sandyville and would be willing to help you out!


----------



## Fishfinder624 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ex-charter captain by the way....and still have some connections up there.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 29, 2017)

Sound s great, You can reach me here. I like to start when the weather gets the fish going after ice out. No rough water though, my brain and knees can't stand 3-5 s. Boat is only 19 ft 11inches, basicaly a20 ft Crestliner with 150 opti max. Used to have a bigger boat but got tired of paying all the dock fees and burning gas like they weren't making anymore. Stayed at Fenwick Marina for a good number of years. ( Turtle Creek) near Oak Harbor. Lady that runs the place is different. LOL


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

Over half of salt fork is no wake
Has two marinas that are nicer than any of the mws lakes and docks are cheaper.
Also has beach and restrooms


----------

